# Slept outside at -30ºC Winter Hitchhiking across Canada



## HitchTube (Mar 20, 2016)

*-30ºC = -22F*


----------



## HitchTube (Mar 20, 2016)

my ass froze


----------



## Pope Fnordarious V (Mar 20, 2016)

what sorta sleeping gear/shelter are you carrying?


----------



## HitchTube (Mar 21, 2016)

i go to a mcdonalds grab cardboard then walk 100 meters to the bushes.
I have a sleeping bag thats 11kg and the size of me.
the survival rating is -37
it's this sleeping bag:


----------



## Pope Fnordarious V (Mar 21, 2016)

HitchTube said:


> i go to a mcdonalds grab cardboard then walk 100 meters to the bushes.
> I have a sleeping bag thats 11kg and the size of me.
> the survival rating is -37
> it's this sleeping bag:



That thing is a monster!

Have you ever hitched in the US before? I just wonder how it compares to hitchin cross Canada


----------



## HitchTube (Mar 23, 2016)

Pope Fnordarious V said:


> That thing is a monster!
> 
> Have you ever hitched in the US before? I just wonder how it compares to hitchin cross Canada


Yes
Mainly New England
which feels like my part of Canada
slightly harder


----------



## Ranger (Nov 3, 2016)

Good on you for getting out there and doing it bro! Spent alot of time hitchhiking around BC and the Yukon in the past.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 8, 2017)

I slept out at -8F in Montana. Brrrrrrrrrrrr! Im heading back to the tropics.


----------



## Loki16 (Jan 8, 2017)

Huge inspiration my friend. I'm a BC local and I've been meaning to get the balls to hitch out in this frozen wasteland - I have the proper gear just never had the motivation. I can probably thank you for inspiring me to head out sometime in the future!


----------



## Ranger (Jan 15, 2017)

Loki16 said:


> Huge inspiration my friend. I'm a BC local and I've been meaning to get the balls to hitch out in this frozen wasteland - I have the proper gear just never had the motivation. I can probably thank you for inspiring me to head out sometime in the future!


Do it bro, winter is such a beautiful yet challenging season in BC. Road travel can become quite hazardous at times but that is part of the thrill! Be prepared for the worst if you do go though.


----------

